# Burj Dubai or Sears Tower?



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Both of them are designed by SOM, both of them have setbacks, both have such timeless and iconic designs,and both of them have shared (or will share) the title of the world's tallest building. Which one do you prefer?











































OR


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

BD


----------



## ferrariguy (Sep 14, 2005)

Burj Dubai


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

today sears


----------



## Jackhammer (Jun 28, 2005)

Burj. Sears is too small (JK). Seriously, love Sears, but Burj is amazing in all respects.


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

The design of Burj Dubai is matchless~!!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

indeed.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I voted I have to wait and see. Sure when the Burj is completed it'll probably be very impressive but I still reserve my judgement for when it's completed.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

sears is a baby compared to Burj Dubai. no real comparison. Sears is 1970's BD is 21stC. BD is more graceful and elegant.
Sears has had its time in the limelight. BD will bask in it for decades!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^Not really, since there are proposals for taller in Dubai itself.

I'm don't know. Obviously I love the Sears Tower, but BD isn't that bad itself, from the renderings from away. When you get closer however, I don't like it as much. So I'll have to wait and see.

Also, how can you say BD has a "timeless and iconic designs" when it isn't even finished?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Burj will endure in people more and make far more impression on the world than Sears


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, with all the tall towers getting built today who knows if this will stay the WTB for long or not. The longer it stands as world's tallest, the more famous it'll become. Let's hope al burj doesn't beat it because it doesn't have half as good a design as burj dubai.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2002)

None of them seem to be much interesting.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't think any buildings from now on will have the WTB title for much more than five years. Or at least none will surpass ESB and Sears records.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

heres a quick diagram. its not 100% correct. but gives idea. the 705m height is estimated.
the floor plates for BD are unique and its tall stepped form will be iconic.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^Funny how things never change  You could even say Trump Chicago is like Sears, except rounded off on the edges.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Sears Tower for now... but made in the 1970's... I say its a great building.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Burj Dubai


----------



## phillyskyline (Apr 23, 2005)

BD


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Too hard to say from just renderings... I will say that Sears fascinates me. Boxes are great.


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

BD


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> I don't think any buildings from now on will have the WTB title for much more than five years. Or at least none will surpass ESB and Sears records.


rather 10 years then 5.
if they push BD to the magical figure it will take longer i am sure...


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, if Al Burj doesn't go higher (and I hope it doesn't) then burj dubai should remain tallest for about 10 to 15 years. From 500m to 700m is quite a big jump in case some have forgotten and it may be even higher than this


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Sears Tower's a classic. I think in reality, the Burj Dubai will be neat, but I'm not sure it'll be great.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Burj Dubai has too many setbacks, don't like that. Definitely Sears.


----------



## beyond 1000 (Oct 27, 2002)

BD.

Sears was excellent in its day but nowadays more elaborate designs are coming in. 

Sears, in my opinion, doesn't rate with BD in the design category.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

sears,the black glass makes the difference


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

CULWULLA said:


> sears is a baby compared to Burj Dubai. no real comparison.


its a comparison for ugliness... sorry, I just dont like either designs.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

depends on how slim/fat the burj dubai ends up being.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i will go for burj dubai blind folded we are going into new era of skyscrapers , there is no doubt sears is a great structure ,but when i come to burj dubai it totally diffrent case we are talking about 800+ metre ,this thing was never accomplished in history , i will hold the title of the highest structure on earth


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Travis007 said:


>


Hmm this pic has been squeezed horizontally!!

and Burj Dubai would be my choice even though I love the Sears


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

I really got to wait until Burj Dubai is done...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Taufiq said:


> Hmm this pic has been squeezed horizontally!!



it has been. was already posted before.
they original high res version is in the BD part 5 i think.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

BURJ DUBAI for me!


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

:nocrook: !BURJ DUBAI! :nocrook:​


----------



## punjabi_dubai_lover (May 25, 2005)

definitely burj dubai


----------



## missingtooth (Sep 28, 2005)

*Is it just me?*

Is it just me? I think burj Dubai is so overrated. Yes it is a nice, elegant building but dont u guys think its too skinny and a lil bit out there? i mean its too complicated and looks like a mess to me. To many "sections" that make it looks so DISORGANIZED. Dont get me wrong, i think its an impressive building but i just dont get all the hype around this building (design wise not height wise). Nontheless.... i would pick BD over sears cause BD is more modern and not as boxy as Sears.

Peace.


----------



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

When the burj al arab was being designed it was said that a truly great design for a building is one that can be hand sketched by ANYONE and instantly recognizable, the only building that would fit into this at the time were: The Eiffel Tower, the Sydney Opera House, and the WTC. I am not really sure that either Sears or Burj Dubai would fit into that right now, I would also probably put Petronas Towers in the category.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

I think the Sears Tower is a horrible shape it just has fantastic height.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The shape is awesome. You have to appreciate the ingenious of it in the 1970s.


----------

